
Coursera Global Skills Index - wslh
https://www.coursera.org/gsi
======
justfor1comment
In the visualization, Spain is doing better than the US in technology. I find
that hard to believe. I am not from either countries but clearly most
successful tech companies are housed in US. The Coursera data set may be
inversely correlated with actual skills in those areas. If you are already
highly skilled in some area you have less need for taking adhoc courses on
that subject on Coursera.

